# fat bike, fat man, needs a saddle



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

hi guys, im newly registered buy not new to the forum 







. meaning i read the threads but never bothered to register 







. i have a beargrease, i ride single tracks quite often, 2-3 times a week. ive been use a generic fat man seat (c9) for some time i weigh about 290. this past week i was recommended the selle smp trk, 160mm wide and it was very comfortable. however shortly after riding the rails bent and the rest is history 







. anyway i need help choosing a saddle, and recently ive been leaning towards brooks cause they have springs and i imagine the springs help prevent bending (something that i came up with). anyways if anyone can help me that would be great, i would ideally like to stay in the 100 or less range, also nothing generic, like terry or c9 or serfas and what not. i really want something top notch good quality wont bend comfy saddle, 







 please thank you guys keeping the saddle between 155-200 mm wide


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

hey guys this is the big guy, still need advice if you have please


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

saddles are preference but sounds like you need something more refined. I love the WTB Pure V and it cones in different models and widths and is a little wider to start. you can bust even cromo rails using bad technique. are you landing on your saddle, for example?

you may want to look into Thudbuster if they have elastomers rated for your weight. but if technique is poor at your weight you could crack a seat tube.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My sister in law wanted a big bike seat and I spotted this in the store. Held it up to my son's head for size reference.


----------



## abesal (Jul 3, 2016)

NYrr496 said:


> View attachment 1080254
> 
> 
> My sister in law wanted a big bike seat and I spotted this in the store. Held it up to my son's head for size reference.


:nono: i dont want something soo wide, the smp trk was really comfortable width, just not strong enough.

i dont think i landed on it, if i did it wasnt a big one, is the smp trk chromoly rails? im looking into the brooks b17 standard, what are those rails from?:skep:


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never had a Brooks saddle but I can offer this...
I was using WTB Pure V saddles with regular steel rails. I broke a few saddles on my rigid fat bike so I switched up to Chromoly rails. Haven't broken one. YET. 
I weigh about 260 with a 40" waist and I like the Pure.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

^ steel rails and chromoly rails are the same thing no? did you mean something else, does WTB have two different chromo rails?

I had a Pure V race, 145mm ish wide IIRC. it was a good saddle, but a little too wide for me. replaced it after a few months of trying to like it. 

I also used a Brooks Flyer saddle on my fat bike for a while. it was comfortable enough, lots of surface area, but i didn't like how hard the nose of the saddle was. if you scoot forward on the saddle to climb it is too harsh and painful if you hit a bump or something. IMO it's just not a good design for offroad use. 

sorry i'm not familiar with any wider saddles, they don't seem to work for me. my favorite saddle (so far) is the SDG bel-air. I'm 6'3" 205 lbs for reference.

I think Ergon makes some decently wide saddles, you may want to look into them?? I have one on my cross bike.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Steel and chromoly ARE NOT THE SAME THING. 2 very different metals. Regular steel is easier to bend, overall less durable. Chromoly is an alloy that has been proven tried and true for durability and strength for decades in cycling and other applications. It is always recommended over stainless or hardened steel.

I'm with the guys on using the pure v saddle (though some that have been having saddle issues sound like they need to learn what get your ass off the saddle means  ) on both my bikes. Totally perfect from day one till now. I've weighed from 300lbs down to 268 (at 275-276 right now) and never had a single issue.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I broke a lot of saddles when I was a new rider, and I only weighed 155lbs. Almost 20 years after I started riding, and 20lbs heavier, and I haven't broken a saddle in over a decade.

The key to this is that on a mtb on rough terrain, you need to support the majority of your weight with your feet. Don't put all your weight on your butt. You'll destroy saddles that way, regardless of how they're made. Even on smooth surfaces, you need to support a substantial portion of your weight with your feet.

There ARE different grades of steel. Usually when a product just says "steel", they're talking about cheap, high-tensile steel. Cromoly steel is a better grade (and there are different grades of cromoly steel, at that). So yeah, start with a good saddle made with good materials. Cromoly will probably be your most durable option. Lots of saddles come with Ti rails as an option, but those are oftentimes built lighter in general and I think that the lighter construction is not what you want. Don't buy the cheapest, but don't necessarily buy the most expensive, either.


----------

